# JBoss zeigt im Browser nichts an



## jboesche (21. Feb 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich habe mir nach langen überlegen dazu entschlossen von Glassfish auf JBoss umzusteigen. Und da ich die Startzeit von 4s von den Standalone AS total geil finde hab ich mich für die AS 7 entschieden. Also ich hab ein Problem was nur bei JBoss auftritt. Ich habe zwar hinten im Backend oder Middleend keinerlei Probleme, schaff es aber nicht im Browser irgendwas auszugeben, aber nur auf den Server. Muss ich irgendwie noch Tomcat oder so insterlieren? Also Glassfish läuft ohne Probleme ist mir aber persönlich wenn ich in die Logs kucke sehr Speicher lästig. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich weiß nämlich nicht wie man dieses Problem Googlen könnte
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
jboesche


----------



## Andgalf (21. Feb 2012)

Nein, den Tomcat bringt der JBoss mit. Habe zwar noch nicht mit dem 7ner gearbeitet, aber das sollte dort genauso sein.

Was heißt denn im Browser i-was ausgeben??


----------



## Worljboesche (21. Feb 2012)

Es funktioniert nur nicht den Response anzuzeigen. Deployn geht das seh ich aber sonst ncihts


----------



## Andgalf (21. Feb 2012)

Greifst du denn auf die richtige URL zu?? Sprich ContextRoot richtig gesetzt?

Kommst du auf die Admin-Console unter localhost:8080 ??

Woran siehst Du, dass das Deployment funktioniert? ServerLog?


----------



## jboescheNotHome (21. Feb 2012)

Ja ich greif auf die Richtige URL, ich komm mit der Admin console rauf und das das deployment funktioniert sehe ich  an den Server logs auf der Console  Ich hab echt keine Ahnung wieso das nicht geht, auf meinen Localen Computer mach ich es genau so und es funktioniert.
MFG Jens


----------



## jboesche (21. Feb 2012)

Hier mal was der mir ausgibt wenn ich standalone.sh ausführe


 =========================================================================

  JBoss Bootstrap Environment

  JBOSS_HOME: /jboss-as-7.1.0.Final

  JAVA: java

  JAVA_OPTS:  -server -XX:+UseCompressedOops -XX:+TieredCompilation -Xms64m -Xmx512m -XX:MaxPermSize=256m -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true -Dorg.jboss.resolver.warning=true -Dsun.rmi.dgc.client.gcInterval=3600000 -Dsun.rmi.dgc.server.gcInterval=3600000 -Djboss.modules.system.pkgs=org.jboss.byteman -Djava.awt.headless=true -Djboss.server.default.config=standalone.xml

=========================================================================

19:06:22,188 INFO  [org.jboss.modules] JBoss Modules version 1.1.1.GA
19:06:22,470 INFO  [org.jboss.msc] JBoss MSC version 1.0.2.GA
19:06:22,540 INFO  [org.jboss.as] JBAS015899: JBoss AS 7.1.0.Final "Thunder" starting
19:06:24,205 INFO  [org.xnio] XNIO Version 3.0.3.GA
19:06:24,221 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] JBAS015888: Creating http management service using socket-binding (management-http)
19:06:24,232 INFO  [org.xnio.nio] XNIO NIO Implementation Version 3.0.3.GA
19:06:24,259 INFO  [org.jboss.remoting] JBoss Remoting version 3.2.2.GA
19:06:24,329 INFO  [org.jboss.as.logging] JBAS011502: Removing bootstrap log handlers
19:06:24,359 INFO  [org.jboss.as.configadmin] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 26) JBAS016200: Activating ConfigAdmin Subsystem
19:06:24,418 INFO  [org.jboss.as.clustering.infinispan] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 31) JBAS010280: Activating Infinispan subsystem.
19:06:24,482 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBAS010408: Starting JCA Subsystem (JBoss IronJacamar 1.0.7.Final)
19:06:24,497 INFO  [org.jboss.as.osgi] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 39) JBAS011940: Activating OSGi Subsystem
19:06:24,498 INFO  [org.jboss.as.naming] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 38) JBAS011800: Activating Naming Subsystem
19:06:24,555 INFO  [org.jboss.as.security] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 44) JBAS013101: Activating Security Subsystem
19:06:24,649 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 27) JBAS010403: Deploying JDBC-compliant driver class org.h2.Driver (version 1.3)
19:06:24,654 INFO  [org.jboss.as.naming] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBAS011802: Starting Naming Service
19:06:24,660 INFO  [org.jboss.as.webservices] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 48) JBAS015537: Activating WebServices Extension
19:06:24,681 INFO  [org.jboss.as.mail.extension] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBAS015400: Bound mail session [java:jboss/mail/Default]
19:06:24,661 INFO  [org.jboss.as.security] (MSC service thread 1-4) JBAS013100: Current PicketBox version=4.0.6.final
19:06:25,066 INFO  [org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol] (MSC service thread 1-1) Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http--127.0.0.1-8080
19:06:25,133 INFO  [org.jboss.ws.common.management.AbstractServerConfig] (MSC service thread 1-4) JBoss Web Services - Stack CXF Server 4.0.1.GA
19:06:25,982 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (MSC service thread 1-3) JBAS010400: Bound data source [java:jboss/datasources/ExampleDS]
19:06:26,716 INFO  [org.jboss.as.remoting] (MSC service thread 1-4) JBAS017100: Listening on /127.0.0.1:9999
19:06:26,715 INFO  [org.jboss.as.remoting] (MSC service thread 1-3) JBAS017100: Listening on /127.0.0.1:4447
19:06:26,725 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBAS015012: Started FileSystemDeploymentService for directory /jboss-as-7.1.0.Final/standalone/deployments
19:06:26,842 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (Controller Boot Thread) JBAS015874: JBoss AS 7.1.0.Final "Thunder" started in 5055ms - Started 134 of 205 services (70 services are passive or on-demand)


----------



## Andgalf (22. Feb 2012)

Also in dem Log was du gepostet hast kann ich kein deployment einer Anwendung erkennen.

In der Adimin Konsole solltest du ja genau sehen können, welche Anwendungen auf welchem ContextRoot deployt sind


----------



## jboeschenothome (22. Feb 2012)

hab den jboss neu ausgepackt und dann sind auch keine war files zum deploy enthalten, aber man sieht
 Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http--127.0.0.1-8080 das es eigentlich ja gehen sollte .


----------



## Andgalf (22. Feb 2012)

jboeschenothome hat gesagt.:


> hab den jboss neu ausgepackt und dann sind auch keine war files zum deploy enthalten, aber man sieht
> Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http--127.0.0.1-8080 das es eigentlich ja gehen sollte .



Na ja, wenn du nichts deployt hast kannst du auch nichts über den Browser erreichen!! Und ob das deployment funktioniert, kannst Du ja nicht daran erkennen, ober der Jboss sauber startet, sondern nur wenn du auch deployst


----------



## FArt (24. Feb 2012)

JBoss 7 kommt (wie alle Versionen die ich kenne) von Haus aus mit einer Webapplikation (im root path) daher, welche somit unter localhost:8080 erreichbar ist.
Sie bietet Zugriff auf die Managementkonsole, die Webkonsole und (bei JBoss 7) die Administratonskonsole.


----------



## Andgalf (24. Feb 2012)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> JBoss 7 kommt (wie alle Versionen die ich kenne) von Haus aus mit einer Webapplikation (im root path) daher, welche somit unter localhost:8080 erreichbar ist.
> Sie bietet Zugriff auf die Managementkonsole, die Webkonsole und (bei JBoss 7) die Administratonskonsole.



Korrekt !

Darüber waren wir ja schon hinaus, er kann die entsprechenden Konsolen unter localhost:8080 erreichen. Aber wenn er *seine* Anwendung nicht deployt, kann er *seine* Anwendung auch nicht erreichen ... und vor allem keine Aussage darüber machen ob das deployment *seiner* Anwendung funktioniert.


----------



## FArt (24. Feb 2012)

Ich hatte den Satz nicht gesehen, dass er auf die Adminkonsole "draufkommt".... 

Und ja, ohne Deployment keine Applikation. Er sagte aber auch "auf meinem lokalen Computer mache ich es genau so und es funktioniert"...

Das passt alles nicht zusammen... selbst wenn er eine Webapplikation im (bereits belegten) ROOT context deployen würde, würde man eine Fehlermeldung sehen... 

Der TS sollte mal genau beschreiben was er wie und wo macht, und was er erwartet... 

.. und was bedeutet "im Backend und Middlened keine Probleme". Und wie kommt der TS auf den Trichter, dass das Deployment funktioniert? Alles seltsam...


----------



## jboesche (25. Feb 2012)

Ok ich beschreib es euch nochmal was genau ich gemacht habe.
Also ich habe mir bei Jboss.org auf diesen Link Link zum JBoss AS7 runtergeladen. Den hab ich in den Verzeichnis "/" reingetan. Dann hab ich mit Unzip das Zip Archiv entpackt  bisher noch einfach.
Dann bin ich in folgendes Verzeichnis gewechselt, das /home/jboss-as-7.1.0.Final/bin/ .
Dort habe ich als Root zu testzwecken dann ./standalone.sh & ausgeführt.

Dann bekomm ich folgendes:

  JBoss Bootstrap Environment

  JBOSS_HOME: /jboss-as-7.1.0.Final

  JAVA: java

  JAVA_OPTS:  -server -XX:+UseCompressedOops -XX:+TieredCompilation -Xms64m -Xmx512m -XX:MaxPermSize=256m -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true -Dorg.jboss.resolver.warning=true -Dsun.rmi.dgc.client.gcInterval=3600000 -Dsun.rmi.dgc.server.gcInterval=3600000 -Djboss.modules.system.pkgs=org.jboss.byteman -Djava.awt.headless=true -Djboss.server.default.config=standalone.xml

=========================================================================

23:43:49,156 INFO  [org.jboss.modules] JBoss Modules version 1.1.1.GA
23:43:49,430 INFO  [org.jboss.msc] JBoss MSC version 1.0.2.GA
23:43:49,501 INFO  [org.jboss.as] JBAS015899: JBoss AS 7.1.0.Final "Thunder" starting
23:43:50,982 INFO  [org.xnio] XNIO Version 3.0.3.GA
23:43:50,988 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] JBAS015888: Creating http management service using socket-binding (management-http)
23:43:51,012 INFO  [org.xnio.nio] XNIO NIO Implementation Version 3.0.3.GA
23:43:51,039 INFO  [org.jboss.remoting] JBoss Remoting version 3.2.2.GA
23:43:51,085 INFO  [org.jboss.as.logging] JBAS011502: Removing bootstrap log handlers
23:43:51,134 INFO  [org.jboss.as.configadmin] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 26) JBAS016200: Activating ConfigAdmin Subsystem
23:43:51,199 INFO  [org.jboss.as.clustering.infinispan] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 31) JBAS010280: Activating Infinispan subsystem.
23:43:51,253 INFO  [org.jboss.as.osgi] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 39) JBAS011940: Activating OSGi Subsystem
23:43:51,261 INFO  [org.jboss.as.naming] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 38) JBAS011800: Activating Naming Subsystem
23:43:51,281 INFO  [org.jboss.as.security] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 44) JBAS013101: Activating Security Subsystem
23:43:51,298 INFO  [org.jboss.as.security] (MSC service thread 1-2) JBAS013100: Current PicketBox version=4.0.6.final
23:43:51,371 INFO  [org.jboss.as.webservices] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 48) JBAS015537: Activating WebServices Extension
23:43:51,391 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBAS010408: Starting JCA Subsystem (JBoss IronJacamar 1.0.7.Final)
23:43:51,408 INFO  [org.jboss.as.naming] (MSC service thread 1-3) JBAS011802: Starting Naming Service
23:43:51,458 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 27) JBAS010403: Deploying JDBC-compliant driver class org.h2.Driver (version 1.3)
23:43:51,471 INFO  [org.jboss.as.mail.extension] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBAS015400: Bound mail session [java:jboss/mail/Default]
23:43:51,838 INFO  [org.jboss.ws.common.management.AbstractServerConfig] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBoss Web Services - Stack CXF Server 4.0.1.GA
23:43:51,911 INFO  [org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol] (MSC service thread 1-4) Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http--127.0.0.1-8080
23:43:52,628 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (MSC service thread 1-3) JBAS010400: Bound data source [java:jboss/datasources/ExampleDS]
23:43:53,288 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (MSC service thread 1-4) JBAS015012: Started FileSystemDeploymentService for directory /jboss-as-7.1.0.Final/standalone/deployments
23:43:53,299 INFO  [org.jboss.as.remoting] (MSC service thread 1-2) JBAS017100: Listening on /127.0.0.1:4447
23:43:53,299 INFO  [org.jboss.as.remoting] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBAS017100: Listening on /127.0.0.1:9999
23:43:53,411 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (Controller Boot Thread) JBAS015874: JBoss AS 7.1.0.Final "Thunder" started in 4623ms - Started 134 of 205 services (70 services are passive or on-demand)

So soweit so gut.
dann geh ich auf meine domain mit der Portangabe 8080 und bekomme folgende meldung von Browser 
Ups! Google Chrome konnte keine Verbindung zu domain:8080 herstellen.

Bei den Gleichen befehlen auf meinen Localen Mac kommt wenn ich diese schritte ausführe eine Default seite von JBoss mit doku und so aber bei den nicht.

Mit Backend und Middleware mein ich das alles andere gutläuft.
Wenn ich nun ein .war archiv in den ./standalone/deployments hineinkopiere bekomme ich in der Konsole folgende Meldung:
root@s15800731:/jboss-as-7.1.0.Final/standalone/deployments# 00:05:19,490 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-2) JBAS015876: Starting deployment of "TestWeb.war"
00:05:20,046 INFO  [org.jboss.web] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBAS018210: Registering web context: /TestWeb
00:05:20,104 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) JBAS018559: Deployed "TestWeb.war"

nun gehe ich auf
domain.de:8080/TestWeb/Test
oder
domain.de:8080/Test
und bekomme immer noch die gleiche Meldung selbst wenn ich alles nochmal starte.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir jetzt besser helden. Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten.


----------



## jboesche (25. Feb 2012)

Ach ja zu sehen sollte eigentlich ein einfache Funktioniert oder eine Startseite von JBoss und auf den Mac funktioniert das genau wie auf einen Windows


----------



## jboesche (25. Feb 2012)

Was ich schonmal probier hab ist die Config ein wenig zu ändern sprich den Port für den Webcontainer umändern aber ohne erfolg brich der jboss lässt sich nicht mehr starten weil er die einstellung nicht lesen dann


----------



## DanZ (25. Feb 2012)

Versuch den JBoss mal mit "./standalone.sh -b 0.0.0.0 &" zu starten (Hab allerdings noch nie mit JBoss 7 gearbeitet, weiß nicht ob das noch funktioniert)


----------



## DerFeivel (25. Feb 2012)

DanZ hat gesagt.:


> Versuch den JBoss mal mit "./standalone.sh -b 0.0.0.0 &" zu starten (Hab allerdings noch nie mit JBoss 7 gearbeitet, weiß nicht ob das noch funktioniert)



Ja, geht noch.

@jboesche

Entsprechend



> 23:43:53,299 INFO [org.jboss.as.remoting] (MSC service thread 1-2) JBAS017100: Listening on /127.0.0.1:4447
> 23:43:53,299 INFO [org.jboss.as.remoting] (MSC service thread 1-1) JBAS017100: Listening on /127.0.0.1:9999



hört dein JBoss auf Anfragen an den Ports 4447 und 9999. Allerdings jeweils nur auf Anfragen die an Localhost/127.0.0.1 gestellt werden (sprich, wenn du das lokal auf deinem Rechner in die Addresszeile tippst).
Möchtest du, dass dein JBoss auf Anfragen von außerhalb hören soll, musst du DanZ Ratschlag befolgen bzw. statt -b 0.0.0.0   dann -b  IP.deines.hostenden.Servers angeben.


----------



## jboesche (25. Feb 2012)

Thx es geht endlich 
also 
"./standalone.sh -b domainname &"

super vielen dank, für die zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## FArt (27. Feb 2012)

btw: du solltest JBoss nicht unter root starten...


----------

